# Farewell



## UberBeamer (Jan 10, 2018)

Farewell people of Uber. Thank you. I've learned a lot from you folks and have enjoyed sharing stories about this crazy gig over the last few months.

Alas, I've come to realize that I'm wasting too much valuable time messing around here. After a couple months I think I've pretty much heard it all. There are some good people here who really do strive to help others and keep things positive. You know who you are. But, it seems to me that the majority of the dialog has become a bit too repetitive, negative and/or confrontational for my tastes.

I'll certainly continue to lurk from time to time and search on pertinent subjects of interest. But, for now, I've unwatched all threads and removed most of my posts except for those in my city's subforum or locked threads. When I post in the future it will be limited to my city's subforum amongst some good folks who frequent that side of the house.

Take care of yourselves, treat eachother with respect and be safe out there.

Peace out.

UB


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wait wait wait. 

What are you trying to say, it's not you it's us?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You’ll be back. It’s an addiction, a monkey you can’t get off your back. Just ask Rakos!.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be back. It's an addiction, a monkey you can't get off your back. Just ask Rakos!.....


No internet connection in Sirius B system . .


----------



## jonathantullos (Apr 4, 2018)

I really can't say I blame the OP. I've only been on this site (lurking) for about a week and I'm already sick of the non-stop *****ing. If you people are so miserable, take the appropriate action and allow those of us who actually want to drive to get your rides. Lord knows I could use them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jonathantullos said:


> I'm already sick of the non-stop *****ing. If you people are so miserable, take the appropriate action and allow those of us who actually want to drive to get your rides. Lord knows I could use them.


Nah, I'll continue to ***** and to take those rides from you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah, I'll continue to ***** and to take those rides from you.


Jonathon Seagull is " New".
The dream is alive.
Jonathon just wants to be the best seagull that he can be.
For pennies.

Let Jonathon find out how crappy seagull life is on his own.

Humming " Im a little snowflake
Pile me up . . ."

.( P.S.- bring back " inspirational authors who write on L.S.D. !)

" Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
Waiting for my Ship to Come in
Wasting my Time . . ."- Otis Redding


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Farewell people of Uber. Thank you. I've learned a lot from you folks and have enjoyed sharing stories about this crazy gig over the last few months.
> 
> Alas, I've come to realize that I'm wasting too much valuable time messing around here. After a couple months I think I've pretty much heard it all. There are some good people here who really do strive to help others and keep things positive. You know who you are. But, it seems to me that the majority of the dialog has become a bit too repetitive, negative and/or confrontational for my tastes.
> 
> ...


Good luck UB. Thanks for helping me get my doors locked.


----------



## jonathantullos (Apr 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Jonathon Seagull is " New".
> The dream is alive.
> Jonathon just wants to be the best seagull that he can be.
> For pennies.
> ...


*Jonathan

And I'm hardly a snowflake. I just don't see any fruit in complaining about a company while continuing to work for them. But, you do you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jonathantullos said:


> *Jonathan
> 
> And I'm hardly a snowflake. I just don't see any fruit in complaining about a company while continuing to work for them. But, you do you.


You think Uber drivers are the first to say "I hate my job"?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ponder Diogenes of Synope.
Famed philosopher who gained his " "Wisdom" from the stray dogs of Greece around 350 B.C.
LIKE THE STRAY DOGS, Diogenes also had no master.
Slept in a barrel in the streets.
Spent his spare time wandering the streets of Greece with a lit Lantern during the day " Searching for an ' Honest Man' "
His fame grew and Alexander the Great approached him to beg for Audience.
The Great Conqueror Alexander offered Diogenes any favor he wished to be granted.
Diogenes replied " Would you kindly step aside, you are blocking my sunlight".

" Freedoms just Another Word 
For Nothing Left to Lose"-Bobby McGee
Written by Kris Kristofferson and sung by Janis Joplin


----------



## jonathantullos (Apr 4, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You think Uber drivers are the first to say "I hate my job"?


Of course not. I've done it myself but the thing about it is this: No one's forcing you to drive. In all but a relative few cases, this is a side job. Again, if Uber is so bad, then just stop driving and find something else that's more "worthy" of your time. I just don't understand that mentality.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jonathantullos said:


> Of course not. I've done it myself but the thing about it is this: No one's forcing you to drive. In all but a relative few cases, this is a side job. Again, if Uber is so bad, then just stop driving and find something else that's more "worthy" of your time. I just don't understand that mentality.


I have done this over 3 years.
Full time for over 2.
Uber has violated every contract.
Broken every promise.
Reneged on every deal.
Abused every trust.
Satan spits when forced to utter the name Uber.
" NO NEED TO TIP "!

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" FLYING CARS "!


----------



## jonathantullos (Apr 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I have done this over 3 years.
> Full time for over 2.
> Uber has violated every contract.
> Broken every promise.
> ...


And yet you continue to drive for them...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jonathantullos said:


> I just don't see any fruit in complaining about a company while continuing to work for them.


It's just venting. Don't over think it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Going to miss your posts.....GL


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> .( P.S.- bring back " inspirational authors who write on L.S.D. !)


If Jonathon Seagull stood alone as the cynosure of psychotropic art, it would be a scathing indictment of LSD.
Godawful dreck.

Jonathantullos, you're sure complainy for a newbie. Come fly with us, brother!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah, I'll continue to ***** and to take those rides from you.


Good. I'm sick of you taking my epoos....


----------



## jonathantullos (Apr 4, 2018)

[QUOTE="Jonathantullos, you're sure complainy for a newbie. Come fly with us, brother![/QUOTE]

I've done enough over the years. I need to cut back.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Man sitting on toilet
High on pot


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

jonathantullos said:


> I really can't say I blame the OP. I've only been on this site (lurking) for about a week and I'm already sick of the non-stop *****ing. If you people are so miserable, take the appropriate action and allow those of us who actually want to drive to get your rides. Lord knows I could use them.


This forum seems to be riddled with cry-babies. 
Uber is not for everyone. If you are under 50 don't bother because you most likely can get a job anywhere manual labor is required
If you are over 50 but under 62, Uber is a good fill in while you are looking for another job and it also is a good incentive to get that new job.
If you are over 61, Uber is a good fill to make that "gap" money, and it is usually tax free. If you social security is over $1,500 a month, $1K to $2k a month helps make end meet and gives you something to do.
I'm 73 and have been driving for 3 years and like it most of the time. I've met other drivers that are pushing 80 or more and enjoy it. We're not out driving to make a full time living, but to cover the gap from full time employment income to retirement income. I intend on doing this for maybe 7 or more years. Where else can I earn a "little" whenever I feel like it or not? And I can make upto $12,000 (married up to $24,000) after expenses without paying taxes.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Best wishes, and you're right:

_There are some good people here who really do strive to help others and keep things positive. You know who you are. But, it seems to me that the majority of the dialog has become a bit too repetitive, *negative and/or confrontational for my tastes.*_

The non-value added a__holes are the people who you leave on the side of the road, to fend for themselves. Some are too angry and dense to realize that they are on an ignore list.  And that no one wants to piss in the wind with them. 

But, as you have said, there are some nice and positive people.


----------

